# اضحك معنا ( 5)



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2011)

*1) - ليسا وهيفاء وهبي ونانسي عجرم راكبين قطر وبيكلموا عن فارس أحلامهم 
إليسا قالت : نفسي أتجوز ضابط 
هيفا قالت : نفسي أتجوز صيني 
نانسي قالت : نفسي أتجوز لاعب كرة مشهور
سمعهم واحد متطفل دخل عليهم وقالهم معاكوا العقيد شونج يونج الشهير بأبوتريكة 
                                 ...............................
2)-مرة فار سكران على الاخر شافة قط جعان قعد يجرى وراة فعدت عربية بسرعة 
فرمت القط.. والفار اغمى علية ولما فاق وشاف القط مفروم قال (يووة هو انا كل ما اسكر اعملى مصيبة
                                         ........................................
3)- مرة ضابط مصري وضابط اسرائيلي دار بينهم هذا الحوارالاسرائيلي: الا قوللي يا انتم بتاكلوا ايه ع الفطار؟؟ 
المصري: فول بالزيت.
الاسرائيلي: طب بتاكلوا ايه ع الغدا؟؟؟
المصري: فول بالطماطم.
الاسرائيلي: أمال بتاكلوا ايه بقى ع العشا؟؟
المصري: فول بالبيض.
الاسرائيلي (بتريقة): أمال ايه الفرق بينكم وبين والبهايم؟؟
المصري: سيناء
                   ...........................................................
4) - بخيل واقف فى البلكونة… ابنه جاى من بعيد يقول له بابا بابا بابا … قاله:
يا .زبالة بابة واحده كفاية
                       ...................................
5) -بخيل اخذ ولده الى السوبر ماركت، اخذ الولد بسكوت وشوكلاته قال يابابا
احبه قال الاب بوسه ورجعه
              ...........................................
6) -انزلقت سيارة تاكسي على منحدر شديد فصاح السائق برعب: لا أستطيع
ايقاف السيارة فرد الراكب البخيل: أوقف العداد بسرعة
                                    ...........................
7)-مرة واحد قروي لقى الفانوس السحري دعك الفانوس العفريت جاله
تسلخات
                            ....................................
 8) -بخيل اشترى نصف كيلو تفاح عض التفاحة الاولى لقاها مسوسة والثانية
كذلك طفا الكهرباء واكل التالتة
                         ...................................
9) مرة ديك بقول لفرخة تتجوزيني عرفي قلتلة ده بابا يدبحني
                      .........................
10)واحد قال لخطيبته أنتي لبن أنتي قشطة أنتي حليب أو أقلك ؟ أنتي البقرة كلها
                           ...............................................
11)واحد رخم قرصه ثعبان قعد يضحك يضحك الثعبان قاله مالك بتضحك ليه
دانا قرصتك قاله اصلي أنا عندي الايدز . 
                          ...................................................
12)جماعة صعايدة بيلعبوا كهرباء على الطريق السريع اللى تخبطه عربية
يطلع برة
                           ......................................
13)مره واحد فتح التلاجه شاف الجيلي بيرتعش قال له متخافش حشرب ميه
مرة واحد ظريف عاش في الدور.واحد أظرف منه عاش في الدور اللي فوقه

                               ...........................................
14)في واحد دلوع اوي, دخلوه اهله الجيش , سأله القائد : تعمل ايه لو قابلت العدو
… قال : ارمي السلاح في وشه و اقولوا اكرهك اكرهك اكرهك.
                                                  ...........................
                                             وبس 
 يارب اكون قدرت ارسم بسمة للاعضاء المنتدى 
 اخوكم يوليوس*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

* ليسة مفيش حد ضحك *


----------



## مسرة (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

*11)واحد رخم قرصه ثعبان قعد يضحك يضحك الثعبان قاله مالك بتضحك ليه
دانا قرصتك قاله اصلي أنا عندي الايدز *

*هههههههههه حلوين*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*



مسرة قال:


> *11)واحد رخم قرصه ثعبان قعد يضحك يضحك الثعبان قاله مالك بتضحك ليه
> دانا قرصتك قاله اصلي أنا عندي الايدز *
> 
> *هههههههههه حلوين*


*شكرا على الرد يااختى مسرة​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حضرتك بتضحكني كل يوم كدا..
ههههههه
ميرسي كتيييييييير 
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يارب ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حضرتك بتضحكني كل يوم كدا..
> ههههههه
> ميرسي كتيييييييير
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يارب ​



* يارب دايما يااختى الغالية  تضحكى كل يوم  دة شرف لى انى اكون سبب ابتسامك لحضرتك*


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

هههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*راااااااااائعين جدا*
*ميرسى يا يوليوس ع النكت الحلوة*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

ههههههههههه حلوين جدااا
مرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

هههههههههه
روعه جدا جدا
شكراا​


----------



## sosofofo (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

حلوة خالص حالص
وخصوصا الفار السكران​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

هههههه جامدين وعجبتني أوي رقم 3


----------



## free20 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

*ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه

 بجد انت تستحق لقب ملك الفكاهة فى المنتدى 
 فعلا النكت راااااائعة 
وخصوصا دى  :

       3)- مرة ضابط مصري وضابط اسرائيلي دار بينهم هذا الحوارالاسرائيلي: الا قوللي يا انتم بتاكلوا ايه ع الفطار؟؟ 
المصري: فول بالزيت.
الاسرائيلي: طب بتاكلوا ايه ع الغدا؟؟؟
المصري: فول بالطماطم.
الاسرائيلي: أمال بتاكلوا ايه بقى ع العشا؟؟
المصري: فول بالبيض.
الاسرائيلي (بتريقة): أمال ايه الفرق بينكم وبين والبهايم؟؟
المصري: سيناء      ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*



free20 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههه
> 
> بجد انت تستحق لقب ملك الفكاهة فى المنتدى
> ...


----------



## مريم12 (14 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

*ههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووووين بجد ضحكونى جداااااا
ميررررررسى على التوبيك
و فى انتظار المزيد​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

*هههههه
حلوىن اوى*​


----------



## The light of JC (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

حلو كتير و خصوصي رقم 3+5


----------



## جيلان (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

*)في واحد دلوع اوي, دخلوه اهله الجيش , سأله القائد : تعمل ايه لو قابلت العدو
… قال : ارمي السلاح في وشه و اقولوا اكرهك اكرهك اكرهك.*

حلوة دى ههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كلهم حلوين​​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*



هالة نور نبيل قال:


> هههههههه



* شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك  ويحافظ عليكم ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*



كرستينا كركر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كلهم حلوين​​*



شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*



sosofofo قال:


> حلوة خالص حالص
> وخصوصا الفار السكران​



شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## ابا مالك (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

هههههههههههه يا معلم كمان وكمان


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*



ابا مالك قال:


> هههههههههههه يا معلم كمان وكمان


  شكرا لمرورك الجميل يااخى الجميل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

*شكرا يا يوليوس يا عدو المراه ههههههههههههههههههههه بس حلوين مقبولين من العدو ههههههههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *شكرا يا يوليوس يا عدو المراه ههههههههههههههههههههه بس حلوين مقبولين من العدو ههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
  ربنا يفرح قلبك يااختى الغاليه 
  دة خطة خداع  كبير اضحك الاعداء وبعدين الهجوم الشامل والمدمر على بنات حواء 
 على راء الاديب العالمى 
 ثورة ثورة الى الامام الى الامام
  من انتم من انتم​*


----------



## MAJI (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

نكات روعة
تسلم ايديك
*- بخيل واقف فى البلكونة… ابنه جاى من بعيد يقول له بابا بابا بابا … قاله:
يا .زبالة بابة واحده كفاية*
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## femon (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كلة لازم يضحك يعنى يضحك  ههههه*

ميرسي اخي يوليوس الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------

